# Grillin and smokin and a lil drinking



## Zlc410

Brother (loki21) and I went pretty big for mom's bday. Looking forward to a great evening.

Where you at Etrain??























































After pictures will come later if I have the energy!


----------



## Zlc410

BTW, thanks wacbzz for the idea on the bacon and sausage deal with brown sugar. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## 36Bones

Man that looks delicious. Have a great time!!


----------



## Etrain

Haha some of us have to work you know! (although somehow I found time to see this thread...)
I'm going to stop by this evening to at least pick up those Dirty Rats. Great looking spread!


----------



## nikonnut

Mercy! FFPs AND bacon wrapped jalapeños? That's my kind of spread  very nice. Tell your mom happy birthday!


----------



## Loki21

What a night.


----------



## Zlc410

Recovered?


----------



## E Dogg

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr 

wow


----------



## Marcm15

Unbelievable...My old school Italian In Laws would be proud....


----------



## Johnny Rock

Awesome selection! Wish I was there...:ss:hungry:


----------



## smokin surfer

Holy schmidt! I bet you're still paying for them wings and jalapenos.. what a great spread!


----------



## wacbzz

Zlc410 said:


> BTW, thanks wacbzz for the idea on the bacon and sausage deal with brown sugar. Absolutely amazing.


I'm glad that you enjoyed them. Bacon wrapped anything is one tasty treat that you won't have worry about how to wrap up the leftovers!

It looks like you had an awesome time.


----------



## jphank

Your mom is a lucky lady! Holy crow look at all the bacon!!


----------



## Loki21

I might have recovered Sunday had not the football game gone so bad. Drank myself silly again that day. Ooh well gotta enjoy the days off. It was a blast though. How bout my next days off we do it again lol.


----------



## Blueracer

I bet all that was delicious!! Great combination of food an smoke!!


----------



## Mauiraindakine

WOW! I know this thread is dated but still awesome. Looking forward to doing this at my house when I go home in Sept for an extended R&R (be almost 7 mos since I've been home). GA weather should be good then.


----------



## KawandaBlack

wow, even this was taken 2 years ago, i still have the crave for that bacon haha


----------



## Weldon78

wow it must be a great moment is it? :hat:


----------

